# Stephen Jackson has MRI on hamstring, no tear found



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Stephen Jackson just does not look right.
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats are three games out of the final playoff spot in the East and Jackson has looked slowed and his shot is off, but he is gutting out a hamstring injury because, without him, the Bobcats don’t have enough guys who can generate offense. Frankly, with him they still don’t have enough guys who can generate offense but without him it is painfully bad. Jackson knows this and has pushed to be allowed to play.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/24/stephen-jackson-has-mri-on-hamstring-no-tear-found/


----------

